# Nice Flatties--Little Lagoon--4/15



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

Little late posting--better late than never.

Went to little lagoon last Thursday and picked up these fish in just over an hour. We started at dark and they were already feeding. Had our limit by 9:00. I wish all the trips were like that. Been three times since. Generator problems one night, 12 fish second night, 4 last night.</p>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

dang.....

Ok, thats it! I am going to have to hurry up and finish my flounder boat. This carpet replacement is now officially holding me up! LOL


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I should know this, but where is Little Lagoon?


----------



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

West side of Hwy 59 in Gulf Shores. The landing is about 2 miles down Fort Morgan road.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

he probably won't post it but, badazzchef has put many in the ice chest from there over the past few weeks...the one he stuffed at jimt's was a doormat...

anyway, keep up the good work...


----------

